# 2014 US Open



## Fangirl_Golfer (Mar 24, 2014)

There's a sweepstakes taking place, via TravelPro, where you could win two tickets to the U.S. Open® Championship (which also includes airfare, hotel, and more prizes). Details can be found here (you can enter through May 10th)- http://www.travelpro.com/golf-sweepstakes/


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Normally we don't allow links here, but I went to the TraverPro website and this is a legitimate contest. Don't anyone else enter. I want to win! :cheeky4:


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I would love to attend a major. It would be a great learning experience.


----------

